# It's Christmas



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is Christmas day here in Egypt..
I wish each and everyone of you a very Merry Christmas.
and to NZCowboy who is reading the post.. I hope you and your family had a great day.
:xmascandle:


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Christmas Egypt and all. Friends of mine sent me a link to follow Santa.. they just did the Egypt one showing 'footage' of him flying with his reindeers above the pyramids! 

NORAD Santa (hope link okay Maiden!)

Love to all xx


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope that everyone who is celebrating xmas is having a wonderful time, whether in Egypt or elsewhere  Happy xmas


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

From me too.....Have a wonderful Christmas to all who celebrate...
And a wonderful and peaceful New Year to everybody X X:wreath:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Christmas to everyone and a joyous and peaceful New Year 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

A Merry Christmas everyone.... And a Happy, Peaceful New 2012.

From Eco, Janet and everyone at Coralife-Style. 
Including our Hurghada staff at our Office of Fair Trade-Egypt


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy Holidays and a happy, healthy new year for everyone!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I was suprised to see a "Pluto" wide screen TV - made in Egypt and it works probably as the box was sealed and inspected before leaving the shop 

Everything is in the box as well plus an extra remote control meaning someone somewhere won't have a remote 

As nothing is normal in Egypt here is a special Christmas video present :eyebrows:


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> From me too.....Have a wonderful Christmas to all who celebrate...
> And a wonderful and peaceful New Year to everybody X X:wreath:


Enjoy yours in Jan when Laura comes to be with you.Merry Christmas.xx


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I was suprised to see a "Pluto" wide screen TV - made in Egypt and it works probably as the box was sealed and inspected before leaving the shop
> 
> Everything is in the box as well plus an extra remote control meaning someone somewhere won't have a remote
> 
> ...


You could have put money on Paul Ashton posting the most annoying 
Christmas song ever.......

The frog's annoying sound in that video feels like reading each one of your posts Paul. :ranger:

A happy one to all on the forum. Hope 2012 brings some good news for this country.


----------

